# Spreading ballast



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

WHat is the best way for spreading balist what works the best?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

To simplify the process some use a ballast spreader!
It's just a time consuming process no mater what you do!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

NIMT said:


> To simplify the process some use a ballast spreader!
> It's just a time consuming process no mater what you do!


I agree. Here's a spreader; http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mlr/mlr5009.htm

The biggest obsticle to using one of these is getting the HANG OF IT. If you move along the rails too fast, a light amount of ballast will be spread. If you move too slow, a heavier amount of ballast will be spread. Once you find that right combination, it does a very good job. 

Then what's needed to do is the touching up, like brushing the ballast off the top of the ties. Again, this takes a little practice as well. The best tool that I've ever found to do this with is an artist's "FAN" brush. The bristles are set in a way that they resemble the shape of a japanese fan. They come in variable sizes. They're available at Michael's, Blick and sometimes Walmart, or at any art store. They'll be in the section where artist's brushes and supplies are sold

Routerman


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a template for a ballast spreader? I started cutting one for O gauge track and it's a bit harder than I thought. Or if someone has a spreader, can you post a picture so I can print and cut an outline?

Thanks.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Depends on if you are using something like EZ Track or the Kato stuff. If you are, put glue on the side and apply a light coating usually works best. I cut a stiff foam brush to evenly spread the ballast between the rails, a few strokes at most. For my next cork/flex track setup I think I'm going to take a bigger foam brush, cut out the track spreader, then the sides to the width of the ballast I want to lay down, then use a mini vac to suck up the extras.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

For the Lionel we're using O gauge track for the main line and Gargraves for the sidings. 
For the HO we're using Atlas code 100 flex track and switches.

Request still stands for a posted template I can copy.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have good results using a teaspoon of ballast, lightly nudged as
you move along the track. Then, I use my fingers to smooth
out the ballast, pushing it below the top of the ties. A brush, no
wider than the rails, is good to move surplus ballast on to the next
section of your work. If you use the W/S ballast it will float on the glue.
You'll have to go back with a sharp object after the glue sets and
flick away, from the inside of the rails, any stray ballast.

I've found it best to do a one or two foot section at a time. I first
ballast between the rails, then go back and paint glue on the
roadbed and sprinkle on the ballast.

You'll find many very valid techniques that others have used 
successfully. So, like so many aspects of the hobby, you have
a wide choice of techniques.

Don


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've watched several videos of the ballast spreaders and, though I like the results they give, it just seems a bit too uniform to me. Having a bit of variety along the rails just seems more realistic.

And I HATE picking the spare pieces inside the rails...


----------

